#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Cameravrouw Rachida !

## Crzy_Mocro

CAMERAVROUW RACHIDA

TElEFOON: 06 4 90 90 800 EN/OF 06 12 87 87 09

Cameravrouw Rachida filmt samen met Omar bruiloften, verjaardagen, verlovingsfeesten, geboortefeesten etc. Omar is inmiddels uitgegroeid tot een professionele onderneming, gespecialiseerd in: Bedrijfsfotografie, concertreportages en trouwreportages. 
Cameraman Omar heeft tot op heden heel veel bekende Marokkaanse artiesten gefilmd o.a. 
 Najat Aatabou
 Mustapha Bourgougne
 Jadwane
 Abdelaziz Stati
 Senhaji
 Daoudi
 Mohammed Rouicha
 Said Mariwari
 Mimoun ouSaid

En nog vele bekende artiesten!!!
Omar heeft voor talloze Marokkaanse concerten, festivals, raipartys gefilmd. Cameraman Omar filmt in HEEL Nederland, Belgi en Duitsland.
Wij leveren videobanden en DVDs. Wij gebruiken speciale effecten, bewerken, eventueel Marokkaanse lettertype etc. Wij filmen per avond en filmen alles. Ook filmen wij buiten bijv. tijdens de fotografie op parken, gemeentehuis, waar u maar wilt. We houden ook rekening met mensen die niet gefilmd willen worden. U kunt ook bellen als u een Cameravrouw wilt. 
U kunt ook vragen naar onze fotograaf dounia om al uw fotos vast te leggen kant-en-klaar in een album en cd. 
U kunt contact nemen op het volgende nummer: 

Omar:06- 12 87 87 09 
Warda: 06 4 90 90 800

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## miss-tetouania

Veel suc6 met filmen omar en rachida :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## sahraa

Heel veel succes.

Groet Zahra

----------


## sahraa

succes

----------


## Zahra

Helemaaaaaaaaaaaaal top!!!




Kus Zahra  :Iluvu:  (M&A)

----------


## mike1981

ziet er leuk uit, succes xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

Cameraman Omar je heb zina daoudia en rachid kasmi gefilmd ik heb jou gezien was echt profesioneel!  :knipoog: 


Groetjes,


H.

----------


## gekkekrullenbol

Cameraman Omar en cameravrouw Fatiha succes met het filmen van daoudi

----------


## mo_snoepie

veeel succes b ij senhaji en daoudi

----------


## Hassan_B

schei toch uit stel mongolen

----------


## Pussylikker

hey gekkiej , Je kent me nog niet so goed 
Maar ik wens je heel veel succes met het filmen .
Ik hoop dat je wel voldoende klanten trekt , 
Maar zo te zien heeft iedereen het beste voor je mee , ik seker ook
Ik wens je nogmaals veel goes in je leven
Kussjes Nouafel :love2:

----------


## wajiguqu0568

Those 2007 bonuses were cashed regularise tho' the shareholders in those firms convey assemblage conjointly forfeited around $74 1000000000 in papers declines -their move period since 2002."Perhaps you would same to admit us ffxi gil how the caretaker loaded Cox phratry got that way? Or the caretaker lush Aerodrome ancestry got theirs?

----------


## maghnia

Wauw wat kan die meid goed filmen.echt profesioneel.

Ik wens haar nog veel succes met filmen.

BOUSSA VAN MIJ

----------


## Rachid11

Top Cameraploeg zou ze zo weer vragen. bedankt voor de onvergetelijke opnames, het gaa jullie goed. een dikke Pluim van mijn.

----------


## Rachid11

als ik nog een keer ga trouwen, blijf ik trouw aan Jullie  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  . nette mensen en voldoen aan Je eisen!!

----------


## yassine81

veel succes met filmen en fotograferengroeten yassine

----------


## yassine81

veel succes met filmen en fotograferen 

groeten yassine

----------


## Dellio

Mag je nou wel of geen reclame hier plaatsen? want ik ken er zelf ook wel een paar

----------

